# First Step of Real Independence



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

Last night, I went and traded in a vehicle that we bought together. It was my daily driver, but he was very proud of it. I paid all the payments and when I filed for divorce (on Tuesday), he started giving me crap about not being able to afford the payments on the luxury SUV that "I wouldn't even be driving if it wasn't for him".

So last night, I went by myself to the Nissan dealership and traded it in for my very first brand spanking new car. Did the entire deal by myself, got a fantastic interest rate (better than I ever got with him), and my payments are $100 a month lower - plus I don't have to spend $350 a month on gas anymore.

And to top it off - the finance guy asked me out. I told him that it was a bit soon to start dating, but that I really appreciated the offer. Not bad for my first showing of real independence!!!


----------



## AlwaysThinkingMaybe (Jan 31, 2011)

The day I filed for divorce, I walked into Macy's across the street to the courthouse and right up to the watch counter. I was wearing a watch that he gifted to me and was now too large due to a signficant weight loss. 

I knew I could get it resized, but I didn't want to. Bought myself a new watch, the clerk was very supportive and nice. Suggested I take a hammer to the old one, I might feel better.

And isn't being asked on a date flattering. You've still got it, don't let the divorce make you believe anything but.


----------

